# Sergeant Steve Owen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Steve Owen*
Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, October 5, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 53

*Tour:* 29 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Steve Owen was shot and killed after responding to a burglary in progress call in the 3200 block of West Avenue J-7 in Lancaster, California.

He was checking the rear of the apartment building when the subject emerged and shot him. The other deputy on scene heard the shooting and ran to the rear of the building, where he found Sergeant Owen wounded. As he rendered aid the suspect attempted to steal Sergeant Owen's patrol car, but but crashed into a second patrol car as the second deputy attempted to stop him.

The man then fled into a nearby home where he took two teenagers hostage for several hours. As a SWAT team entered the apartment the man fled but was quickly apprehended.

Sergeant Owen had served with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department for 29 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Jim McDonnell
Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
211 West Temple Street
Hall of Justice
Los Angeles, CA 90012

Phone: (323) 526-5541


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

